# CC keeps going offline



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jan 2016)

It has been happening for me since I logged on at around 4pm.
"there has been an unexpected error, please try later"


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2016)

Yes I've noticed that as I have been trying to catch up with my alerts.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jan 2016)

I think there was an update to CC yesterday or the day before


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2016)

Probably ice in the pipes


----------



## totallyfixed (14 Jan 2016)

Same here.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jan 2016)

Definitely something wrong at Shaun Towers...

I am posting this>>






But it is showing as this>>





Which is all messed up, attributing the quoted text to the wrong poster and missing part of the reply out altogether


----------



## Spinney (14 Jan 2016)

@I like Skol : Not sure why Drago's initial text is lost, but one reason the attribution is wrong is that you are missing a square bracket to close the initial quote code here:


----------



## Sharky (14 Jan 2016)

Don't seem to be able to finish a


----------



## Markymark (14 Jan 2016)

I tried to upload my strava stats and the servers couldn't handle it


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2016)

_*Java Error Message*
Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 500 (Internal Server Error)_


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jan 2016)

You still get it @classic33? It's all good here, no glitches for the last few hours.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You still get it @classic33? It's all good here, no glitches for the last few hours.


Now and again, more when trying to access threads from New Threads,Trending Threads or without going into the subforum. Last thread posted on.


----------



## Shaun (14 Jan 2016)

Yes, all my fault, sorry. I've been upgrading things and trying to fix the double-posting problem. I think I've got it sussed now, the next few weeks will tell. 

CC should be running a bit smoother and faster as a result of the latest changes thought, and we can hopefully put the year-long recurring issues to bed.

<crosses fingers>

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jan 2016)

I will miss the double post problem and the hilarity that ensues.....


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jan 2016)

I will miss the double post problem and the hilarity that ensues.....


----------



## Spinney (15 Jan 2016)

The hilarity slightly spoiled by having your double post either side of a page break!


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> The hilarity slightly spoiled by having your double post either side of a page break!


 @Spinney


----------



## Spinney (15 Jan 2016)

Damn!


----------

